# Power plugs and Voltage same as UK?



## Pan (Dec 14, 2009)

Are the power plugs and voltage the same as the UK? I know that the USA is completely different to ones in London. Do i need to get any power adaptors?
Cheers.


----------



## ELH (Oct 21, 2009)

Pan said:


> Are the power plugs and voltage the same as the UK? I know that the USA is completely different to ones in London. Do i need to get any power adaptors?
> Cheers.


Plugs are different so you will need converters

voltage is so similar you wont notice a difference. Its worth taking a few multiple plug extensions with you so that you can get one coverter and then plug several English plugs into it - its cheaper than buying a converter for absolutely everything


----------

